# IEC 61131-3 Automatische Querübersetzung von ST nach IL, FBS und LD



## sps freak (11 Juni 2008)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

genießen Sie auch das Fußballsommerfest? Fußball ist spannend, egal welche Länder gerade gegen einander spielen. 

Ein wenig abgeändert gilt das auch für *die IEC 61131-3 Norm*. Auch sie ist spannend, international gültig und hilft, dass SPS-Programme transparenter und für die „Spieler“ lesbarer werden. Und .... die IEC 61131-3 Norm "spielt" nicht gegen uns, sondern für uns!

Heute möchten wir Ihnen deshalb unseren 2. Infobrief mit dem Thema

"*Automatische Querübersetzung von ST nach IL, FBS und LD"*

vorstellen, denn obwohl die IEC Norm eine automatische Querübersetzung von einem in den anderen Dialekt nicht fordert, ist es gut zu wissen, dass es heute Programmiersysteme auf dem Markt gibt, die diese Leistung dennoch beinhalten. 

Der Vorteil, der sich hieraus für den Betreiber ergibt, ist der, dass der Kunde im Nachhinein die z.B. in ST geschriebenen Programmteile in eine für die in der Instandhaltung gewohnte Darstellung, z.B. FBS, quasi zum Nulltarif nachfordern kann.

Bei den meisten angebotenen Programmiersystemen muss der Kunde sich vorher entscheiden, wie sein bestelltes SPS-Programm editiert (Anlagendokumentation) werden soll. Eine nachträgliche Querübersetzung in eine andere Sprache (Darstellung) ist dann nur gegen einen erhöhten finanziellen Aufwand möglich (Neueditierung).

*Am Beispiel eines kleinen Programms*, das zunächst in ST (Strukturierter Text) editiert wurde, möchte ich Ihnen in meinem neuen Infobrief zeigen wie dieses kleine Programm, nachher IEC-konform  in die Dialekte IL (Anweisungsliste), FBS (Funktionsbausteinsprache) und LD (Kontaktplan) automatisch quer übersetzt wird.

Eine Leseprobe aus dem Buch „SPS Programmierung nach IEC 61131-3 mit MULTIPROG 4.0“, worin weitere ca. 130 Programmierbeispiele sowie ca. 100 anwendereigene Funktionen und Funktionsbausteine beschrieben sind, bekommen Sie hier

Neugierig? Weitere Informationen, wie die Bestellmöglichkeiten des Buches sowie die Anforderung unseres *1. Infobriefs mit dem Thema RETROFIT* finden Sie hier.

Wir hoffen, Sie haben viel Spaß bei der Lektüre.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Jochen Petry
IBP Ingenieurbüro Petry
Berliner Ring 36
D-63512 Hainburg

Tel.:  0049 (0)6182 65499
Fax.: 0049 (0)6182 824252

Mail: info@ibp-automation.de
www.ibp-automation.de


----------



## absoluteBeginner (11 Juni 2008)

*wow*

mensch was soll der wind um nichts? Sowas ist doch bei bei PCWorx Standard.


----------



## sps freak (11 Juni 2008)

*ja, ja die Alleswisser!*

Hallo absolute(r)Beginner,

PCWorx (von Phoenix Contact) wurde ursprünglich von KW Software entwickelt. Es ist weitestgehend identisch mit MULTIPROG von KW Software. KW Software ist eine Tochter von Phoenix Contact. Damit erklärt sich die Gemeinsamkeit zwischen PCWorx und MULTIPROG. 
Es gibt noch viele andere Programmiersysteme die diese automatische Konvertierung nicht bieten.

Gruß
sps freak


----------



## Markus (14 Juni 2008)

nicht hauen, aber macht sowas sinn?

wer bitverknüpfungen in ST programmiert ist selber schuld
und wenn eine sortierroutine von ST nach LD übersetzt wird, dann kommt da wohl kaum was brauchbares raus...

hast du ein beispiel wo diese funktion wirklich sinnvoll genutzt werden kann?

ich will das jetzt nicht schlecht machen, im gegenteil schön das es sowas gibt, aber wozu soll es gut sein?


----------



## lorenz2512 (14 Juni 2008)

hallo,
@ markus: ich halte das auch für ein nettes gimmick mehr nicht, wer was komplexes in st nicht versteht wird es in awl auch nicht schnallen, und fup, kop, awl übersetzen kann codesys auch, und welcher töffel möchte schon as in fup haben??? wie gesagt ganz nett, mehr nicht.


----------



## sps freak (16 Juni 2008)

*SPS User*

*@ Markus*

ich haue nicht nicht und spucke nicht!

Meiner Meinung macht es durchaus Sinn auch Programme mit BIT-Verknüpfungen in ST zu schreiben. Dieses ist oftmals viel schneller möglich als z.B. in grafischen Sprachen wie FBS oder LD. 
Auch die Übersetzung von ST nach FBS oder IL ist für den IL-, FBS- gewohnten Leser eher nachvollziehbar. Vor allem z.B. für Instandhalter, die ST bisher nicht kennengelernt haben.

Als Programmierer sollte man die Qualifikation des Anlagenbetreibers nicht aus dem Auge verlieren, d.h. es sollte im Hinblick auf mögliche Anlagenstörungen immer auch daran gedacht werden, wie ist das vor Ort-Personal geschult, um Störungen kurzfristig zu erkennen und zu beheben.

Ende des Monats erscheint unser 3. Infobrief mit 3 Beispielen zum Thema automatische Querübersetzung von ST nach IL bzw. FBS.

Hab also noch ein wenig Geduld mit den Beispielen

*@ Lorenz2512*

Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass ich in meinem Infobrief eine Konvertierung von AS nach FBS beschrieben habe. Aber vielleicht liest du zwischen den Zeilen….?

Inwieweit der Anwender gebrauch von der von mir aufgezeigten Konvertierungsmöglichkeit auf „Knopfdruck“ Gebrauch macht, bleibt ihm überlassen. Ich denke, es ist mehr als eine Spielerei, möglicherweise aber eine echte Hilfe für den Instandhalter vor Ort, der bisher nur IL, FBS und LD gewohnt war. 

Gruß
Jochen


----------



## sps freak (25 August 2008)

*Infobrief*

Unser kostenloser zweiter Infobrief mit dem Thema „*IEC 61131-3 Automatische Querübersetzung von ST nach IL, FBS und LD*“ ist jetzt zu bestellen unter info@ibp-automation.de. 
Bitte geben Sie unter Betreff „IEC 61131-3 Automatische Querübersetzung-1“ an.

Informationen zu unserem Buch „*SPS Programmierung nach IEC 61131-3 mit MULTIPROG 4.0“ *gibt es auf unserer Homepage. Hier finden Sie auch unser 3. Infobrief zum herunterladen.

Gruß Jochen

IBP-Ingenieurbüro Petry
www.ibp-automation.de

Jochen Petry


----------



## kiestumpe (26 August 2008)

ST nach FBS? bzw. FUP?
wie zerteilt der das in Netzwerke?
Die andere Richtung IL bzw. AWL in ST fände ich interessanter...
Gib Bescheid, wenn es das tool auch kann.


----------



## sps-concept (26 August 2008)

*Sprachen*

Hallo,

das wird so sein wie bei PC Worx (auch von KW). Man kann sozusagen im Kreis querübersetzen. Aber wenn man wieder bei der Ausgangssprache angekommen ist sieht diese graphisch auch sehr verändert aus ;-)

PC Worx empfinde ich sowieso als graphisches Desaster in KOP/FUP wenn man das Einfügen "zwischendrin" von Step7 gewohnt ist. Aber diese Software hat andere Stärken.

André


----------



## sps-concept (27 August 2008)

*Korrektur*

Hallo, Korrektur... 

ST geht nach FBS, KOP oder AWL zu übersetzen

FBS / KOP / AWL lassen sich nur untereinander übersetzen.

André


----------



## sps freak (31 Oktober 2008)

*„IEC 61131-3 Automatische Querübersetzung von ST nach IL, FBS und LD“*

Da wir auf unserer Homepage immer nur den aktuellen Infobrief veröffentlichen, können Sie unsere vorherigen Infobriefe mit den Themen

Infobrief 1: *„Retrofit“*
Infobrief 2: *„IEC 61131-3 Automatische Querübersetzung von ST nach IL, **FBS und LD“*
Infobrief 3: *„IEC 61131-3 Automatische Querübersetzung von ST nach IL, **bzw. nach FBS“*


ab sofort kostenlos bestellen unter info@ibp-automation.de. Bitte geben Sie unter Betreff die entsprechende Infobrief-Nummer an.

Unser Infobrief Nr. 4 mit dem Thema „Ethernet in der Automatisierung“ finden Sie hier.

Eine Leseprobe unseres Buches „*SPS Programmierung nach IEC 61131-3 mit MULTIPROG 4.0“ *finden Sie hier.

Das Buch ist für € 49,95 inkl. MwSt. *und**inkl. Porto (D)* über info@ibp-automation.de oder über unserer Homepage www.ibp-automation.de zu bestellen. Die Lieferung erfolgt in Deutschland innerhalb 1-2 Arbeitstagen.

Sie können das Buch jederzeit auch über die Buchhandlung, Amazon oder Christiani –Technisches Institut für Aus- und Weiterbildung bestellen.


Mit freundliche Grüße
Jochen Petry
IBP-Ingenieurbüro Petry
www.ibp-automation.de


----------

